# Transferring $$ To CND Bank



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

I see there are lots of banking questions but I am wondering if there are any Canadians out there or anyone else who could give me some insight. 

We're living here in The Ph, enjoying it too I might add. As of right now we don't have a bank acct here and my hubby (that's why we're here) is still getting paid in our Canadian account(RBC). This will change come January, so we need a bank acct here. 
My question/dilemma is....we still have all our bills (ie mortgage, car payments etc) coming out of our acct back home so I need to find the easiest way to transfer $$ out of our new acct here to our one in Canada. Do any banks do this "better" than others? I'm seeing China Bank posted here quite often, what about BDO? 

Thanks all


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not familiar with Canadian banks but my Canadian friend here also uses China Bank. Unlike the USA Canada does not monitor the amount of money overseas and he has a large bond account at China Bank that pays high interest, much higher than paid in Canada or the USA. There are also time deposits.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> You can set up an account with HSBC in Canada and they will then help you open an account in a local Philippine branch. HSBC allows international linking of accounts still I think. I did it years ago when I lived in Vancouver.



That's awesome, but we're here in Manila now. Are you able to set up an account from overseas?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if this is applicable to you, but for general info anyway. My Wife(Philippine) and I are now living in the US and planning to move back to the Phils. My main banking is done at Wells Fargo(don't know if they operate in Canada). I recently visited with a Banker at my local branch and inquired about numerous things. I was informed that I could keep all present accounts open, no matter where I was in the world and had only to keep them informed as to my address and that I could conduct any and all business with them by Mail or Email. I specifically asked about opening a BPI account and was informed that after opening an account with BPI, all the necessary paperwork could be handled by correspondence. Just today, I received an email from BPI, as I had recently sent them an email to request as to how to open an account with them, they informed me that I had to open an account in person at a local branch the next time I was in the Phils, and also informed me of the requirements for a Foreigner to open an account.

Fred


----------

